# WTB!>>Red/white vinyl snap Diamondback BMX frame pad



## bikesnbuses (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking to buy an nice original FRAME snap/vinyl pad; (style shown below) will buy complete set if needed! PM or email me  at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com Thank you


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 11, 2014)

Still lookingin case someone here happens to have one! $$$waiting!


----------

